
Show HN: Boilerplate template manager in Go for your files and projects - sauvage255
https://github.com/tmrts/boilr/blob/master/README.md
======
tmrts
I've been dog-fooding the tool for more than a year, and its at a stable point
with the new release.

let me know if you encounter any issues or have any suggestions

